# You want me to drive where?



## conductorchik (Jan 9, 2018)

Newb driver in upstate NY. Got a request that was 20 min away - but around here, that's normal . It had a long ride notification, but it was a slow night and figured it was to the airport or farside of the county. Pax messages me to verify his pickup location - everythings fine. THen messages me and says "you're cool with driving me to Brooklyn tonight?"

Ummmmm.......WTAF??? No. That's four hours away.......

Then he claims he can't cancel the trip from the app on his end. Yes he can.....no he can't. Ok whatever. Thanks for the ding jackhole. Now my acceptance rate is screwed because I only have a few rides. Had to drive late to increase up to 80% Prior to him, I had 100%. 

With this being said.....something needs to be done by Lyft - 15 seconds to accept a request and be able to see where were going...is not logistical. No time to pull over. Thing is - the address was so long, I couldn't see "Brooklyn" on the screen. 

DUPED.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

They show you the destination before you arrive? Not out here. Even after you arrive the city can't be see, just the street address. To see the city you have to zoom out the map.

He can cancel. Just put your phone on airplane mode or force close the app and wait. 

No time to pull over? Accept, then pull over. Then think if you want to cancel. 

Look at threads showing how to use Lyft numbers to text pax. 

Never go to a long ping blind. You can also negotiate to take the trip if they agree to let you start it. "I'm really far away, I can start the trip and come get you, or you can cancel and see if you can get a closer car.".


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

You admit to being a newbie so let me tell you the most important thing: ACCEPTANCE RATE DOESNT MATTER. You will not get penalized at all even if it is 5%.

I’m serious and no experienced rideshare driver will tell you different.

That guy could cancel. He wanted to screw you on the cancel fee. Just leave app running and go do something else forcing them to cancel if necessary.

Also never ever ever take long ride requests. Ever ever.

Last thing stop taking 20 min lyft pings. Lyft is dying in upstate because it keeps giving those insane pings and does not pay you for it. It has cost you several dollars in miles before you even get to the pax.

TLDR:
1) ignore acceptance rate
2) never take long pings
3) never do long trips


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

I live for long rides. Longer the better. I can't imagine turning one down.


----------



## Drastic (Dec 25, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> I live for long rides. Longer the better. I can't imagine turning one down.


Agreed, I cant imagine not accepting a 45+ min ride. I might get 1 of those evry weekend. Those sort of rides are usually $60+ dollars.


----------



## dogemuffins (Mar 16, 2017)

Huh, I would happily do a 4hr ride. Just set a destination back home when you get there and hope for the best lol. If you need a bathroom break partway through the long ride I'm sure the passenger will understand and partake lol.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

I disagree with ShinyAndChrome in re: taking long rides (the Uber TOS allows you to negotiate return expenses) but _never_ take a ping over ten minutes on Lyft. Actually, ten is a little generous. And AR matters not. You can have a big fat zero for an AR and be fine. High cancelation rates can be an issue, however. Support your fellow drivers and your business and say no to Lyft's unconscionable pings.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Drastic said:


> Agreed, I cant imagine not accepting a 45+ min ride. I might get 1 of those evry weekend. Those sort of rides are usually $60+ dollars.


In my market a 4 hour freeway ride is worth about $240 at base rate.


----------



## conductorchik (Jan 9, 2018)

Thanks for the tips guys!


----------



## Eesoso (Jan 16, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> You admit to being a newbie so let me tell you the most important thing: ACCEPTANCE RATE DOESNT MATTER. You will not get penalized at all even if it is 5%.
> 
> I'm serious and no experienced rideshare driver will tell you different.
> 
> ...


Acceptance rate does matter if you want the peak rides bonus tho


----------



## BINNER (Jul 22, 2015)

Man I’d kill for a 4hr ride.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

bmedle said:


> I disagree with ShinyAndChrome in re: taking long rides (the Uber TOS allows you to negotiate return expenses) but _never_ take a ping over ten minutes on Lyft. Actually, ten is a little generous. And AR matters not. You can have a big fat zero for an AR and be fine. High cancelation rates can be an issue, however. Support your fellow drivers and your business and say no to Lyft's unconscionable pings.


Do you mean negotiate return expenses with pax? As in, "are you willing to compensate me extra $$$ for having to drive 4 hours back home?


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Do you mean negotiate return expenses with pax? As in, "are you willing to compensate me extra $$$ for having to drive 4 hours back home?


Yes.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

bmedle said:


> Yes.


Cool. Was not aware of that.
Ty


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Drastic said:


> Agreed, I cant imagine not accepting a 45+ min ride. I might get 1 of those evry weekend. Those sort of rides are usually $60+ dollars.


I got a ping for a 45+ ride on a day it was raining in LA and people in la do not know how to drive in la. There were cars on shoulders of the freeway with pick up trucks. Everything that says don't drive today. I had a bill and I needed cash soon.

Anyway I see a 45+ and I'm like oh no I can't drive distances but grab it quickly thinking in this weather picking up from Culver City could be 45mins to Santa Monica, Torrance or downtown. It was the middle of rush hour. I arrive at a hotel and after I hit arrive I check address something andrews st. I check my gps and it's like 5 miles away, something like 15 minutes. I'm like okay good, I decide never mind, this not day to drive, glad it was wrong. 
The pax texts me he is on his way down with about 2 mins left. I stop for a minute thinking I saw a dr and not a St. Andrews drive. I quickly plug in hoping it's not a rough area. It says 1 hour and 56 minutes.

It's in Chino Hills, I'm thinking gotta cancel but they are at my door and get in. It's a young couple, can't be more than college age. A black guy and white girl, and I'm not about to cancel in there face. I'm nervous about driving this far on wet roads and bothered that I will have to dead mile this time back. I just hope at this time it stops raining.

We head off, they are fighting, it's tense in the car. He has his music and told her to face the window and not look at him. About an hour in she makes a call. She says her mom is drunk. Her father is on now and she explains she has been in the car for an hour and a she is on her way. As we get closer to our exit, I hear we are just in and out. Get the gifts and then come in back in the car.

She is telling him to stay in the car and I should be parked a few houses down. Now I see the fighting and only care that this not then end? We keep going omg. I need this to be over. How am I going to find out there destination if this is the first stop. I'm not going further east. We get off freeway and he says, go to that McDonald's. I'm like that's it. We're not doing a drive thru. I can say that, end ride and they can get another for rest if trip. I ask, is that where you want me to end the trip. He says yes unless you want ride back to LA. yes I do.

So we were a round trip, I didn't have to deadmile. They guy was dropped off at McDs while she went with me in car to home. I don't even care that I waited 10 minutes for her to come back out. I needed the break. She comes out with some bags, Dad waves to me and says thanks. The return trip updated the ride and only 56 minutes back. Pick him up and no traffic or rain as we speed back to the hotel as they discussed her gifts and that her grandma missed her over the holidays. I guess they may have had a stop over for a flight. Not sure but it was weird. Just grateful didn't have to deadmile on base ride, 3 hours, $100 and I was done for day.


----------



## Talcire (May 18, 2016)

I'd be very careful with "negotiate return expenses"...
I was once threatened with "if it happens again, you may be deactivated" some time ago. This was with Uber, but I am sure it applies to Lyft.
All I did was tell the rider that if he wanted to take the toll road, he would have to pay for it. He reported this and Uber considered this "Asking for cash payment for the ride"... obviously I did not ask for cash for the ride but their D-students in support put the ride under that umbrella. 
So, be shrewd.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Talcire said:


> I'd be very careful with "negotiate return expenses"...
> I was once threatened with "if it happens again, you may be deactivated" some time ago. This was with Uber, but I am sure it applies to Lyft.
> All I did was tell the rider that if he wanted to take the toll road, he would have to pay for it. He reported this and Uber considered this "Asking for cash payment for the ride"... obviously I did not ask for cash for the ride but their D-students in support put the ride under that umbrella.
> So, be shrewd.


There's an option to ask for toll reimbursement in th fare details


----------



## Drastic (Dec 25, 2017)

Jennyma said:


> I got a ping for a 45+ ride on a day it was raining in LA and people in la do not know how to drive in la. There were cars on shoulders of the freeway with pick up trucks. Everything that says don't drive today. I had a bill and I needed cash soon.
> 
> Anyway I see a 45+ and I'm like oh no I can't drive distances but grab it quickly thinking in this weather picking up from Culver City could be 45mins to Santa Monica, Torrance or downtown. It was the middle of rush hour. I arrive at a hotel and after I hit arrive I check address something andrews st. I check my gps and it's like 5 miles away, something like 15 minutes. I'm like okay good, I decide never mind, this not day to drive, glad it was wrong.
> The pax texts me he is on his way down with about 2 mins left. I stop for a minute thinking I saw a dr and not a St. Andrews drive. I quickly plug in hoping it's not a rough area. It says 1 hour and 56 minutes.
> ...


Good story. I got a Lyft line Sat 3:30AM. I was thinking this will be my last for the night. I was pissed it was pool & not regular ride. I had no way of knowing it was 45+, because it was Lyft line. Pickup 1st Pax & immediately head over to pickup 2nd Pax. I was tired and ready to drop these two off & go home. Nope, 1st Pax is to Yonkers NY, 2nd is to Patterson NJ. Ride was 1 hour 20 mins. After Lyft took their fees, Ride was $95 plus $10 Tip. (42 Miles)

I picked both Pax up in Manhattan.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

Talcire said:


> I'd be very careful with "negotiate return expenses"...
> I was once threatened with "if it happens again, you may be deactivated" some time ago. This was with Uber, but I am sure it applies to Lyft.
> All I did was tell the rider that if he wanted to take the toll road, he would have to pay for it. He reported this and Uber considered this "Asking for cash payment for the ride"... obviously I did not ask for cash for the ride but their D-students in support put the ride under that umbrella.
> So, be shrewd.


From the Uber pax app:









Who knows what the pax actually told Uber, but if I were to do an extended trip, I'd show the rider this section, and make sure to get the discussion recorded so there's no dispute. (If you're not driving with a cam, just use your phone's recorder [you should have a dashcam with audio].)

If you get an attitude or refusal from the pax, cancel and IMMEDIATELY fire off a note to Uber, emphasizing that you reviewed the TOS with the paxhole and you have the entire conversation recorded.

I think most people won't have a big problem with extra reimbursement to the driver on long trips. And the payout can definitely be worth the added inconvenience and potential for conflict.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Drastic said:


> Good story. I got a Lyft line Sat 3:30AM. I was thinking this will be my last for the night. I was pissed it was pool & not regular ride. I had no way of knowing it was 45+, because it was Lyft line. Pickup 1st Pax & immediately head over to pickup 2nd Pax. I was tired and ready to drop these two off & go home. Nope, 1st Pax is to Yonkers NY, 2nd is to Patterson NJ. Ride was 1 hour 20 mins. After Lyft took their fees, Ride was $95 plus $10 Tip. (42 Miles)
> 
> I picked both Pax up in Manhattan.


Was yours surged, because that is not bad for 42 miles and just under an hour and a half. Did you have to dead mile it back home?

Mine was 101 miles and took just under 3 hours. $105 after commission and the kids did not tip. I agree with others who have said it should state mileage. 30mile+ or have increments in time 45+, 60+ 90+.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Talcire said:


> I'd be very careful with "negotiate return expenses"...
> I was once threatened with "if it happens again, you may be deactivated" some time ago. This was with Uber, but I am sure it applies to Lyft.
> All I did was tell the rider that if he wanted to take the toll road, he would have to pay for it. He reported this and Uber considered this "Asking for cash payment for the ride"... obviously I did not ask for cash for the ride but their D-students in support put the ride under that umbrella.
> So, be shrewd.


U can replace the word "pay" for "gratuity"or "tip" or "grease the wheel" or "monet *****"


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

DrivingForYou said:


> I live for long rides. Longer the better. I can't imagine turning one down.


I never turn down long rides, even if it involves those grueling gridlock rides to Midtown NYC, JFK Airport, Connecticut or Philadelphia.

When I get back to the Jersey border, I do X, XL, Pool and Eats trips and make good money on the way back to my home area or base. There is nothing wrong with taking long rides, especially when you get advance notification and not a surprise. You still have the ability to accept or refuse.

You are an independent contractor. You set your hours. You are in control at all times, as long as long rides cone with advance notification. .

We are in the public service business transporting people from their Point A to Point B! These trips are rewarding in so many ways.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Acceptance rates DO matter ..... to Lyft and Uber. Not to drivers or pax!! There's nothing that they can do to you for a low AR except refuse to give you the impossible-to-achieve PDB.

I love long rides, unless it is long because of rush hour. 45 minutes of grinding along at 5 mph is really lame, and does not pay.

Good advice tho on negotiations for return trip fee. If they don't wanna pay it, let them find another driver who is willing to work double the time for the same pay.


----------

